# Fushimi Lake, Hearst, Ontario (boat-in log cabin)



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

Just returned from Fishimi Lake on Sunday, after spending last week at this boat-in cabin on lake Fushimi which is just west of Hearst, Ontario. 

Fushimi cabin is a boat-in custom log cabin, that was totally renovated by the present owners. It has a loft with 2 beds up, and 2 bedrooms down with a newer propane stove and frig, as well as a well appointed kitchen. It has a quiet Honda 3000 generator, so you can have 24/7 electric in the cabin (I needed it at night for my Bi-pap and one of the other guys used it to charge his boat batteries). Has a very clean outhouse, as well as Sirius radio and a DVD TV player for rainy days (one stormy afternoon we caught up on John Wayne Westerns - ha).

This is the only cabin on lake Fishimi, other than a small provincial campground on the opposite side of the lake (where you meet the owners and ramp your boat(s) or get a rental boat from the owners of Fushimi cabins). You have the cabin site completely to yourself on the lake. We were able to get good cell service on the water by the campground and near the north shore of the lake (cabin is on the south shore).

4 of us were at Fushimi last week, and took in 2 tiller boats to fish the lake. The cabin dock is very stable and has bumpers for your boats. During the week you have this lake to yourself, other than a handful of boats from the campground (mainly on Sat or Sunday). 

Saw 2 mama moose, one with 2 young and 1 with just 1 young...unfortunately, they didn't stick around for a photo shoot....no bear sightings, which was just A-OK.

Lake's depth averages between 20' - 30' with a lot of shoreline weed beds and reed banks. We bottom-bounced with crawlers early on, though went to perch colored jigs and twistertails. Caught a lot of smaller pike (one came in a 45"), walleyes up to 20" and perch up to 12" (thick and healthy).

No negatives, other than the black flies and skeeters were biting as much as the fish (ha)....cabin has excellent window screens, and an excellent gas grill on the large front deck. The whole operation is very clean, and well kept. Cabin has a indoor shower with an on-demand hot water heater. 

Our totals (per my buddy who kept a daily count) for the week at Fushimi Cabins:

Sat..0. Just settled in the cabin for the day

Sun.eyes 44. pike 23 perch 10

Mon.eyes 9. Pike 28. Perch 0 got blown off lake in afternoon

Tue. Eyes 33. Pike. 40. Perch 0

Wed. Eyes 6 pike 25. Perch 3 rain wind

Thur. Eyes 64. Pike 67. Perch 14

Fri Eyes 58. Pike 50. Perch 21

Big for week. Eyes 20"
Pike 45"
Perch 12.5"

http://www.fushimicabins.ca/

As an fyi, as of earlier this week Fushimi cabins just had a cancellation and the week of July 14-21 is available for rent....they have a Facebook page with photos, etc.


Rich B


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Rich B said:


> Just returned from Fishimi Lake on Sunday, after spending last week at this boat-in cabin on lake Fushimi which is just west of Hearst, Ontario.
> 
> Fushimi cabin is a boat-in custom log cabin, that was totally renovated by the present owners. It has a loft with 2 beds up, and 2 bedrooms down with a newer propane stove and frig, as well as a well appointed kitchen. It has a quiet Honda 3000 generator, so you can have 24/7 electric in the cabin (I needed it at night for my Bi-pap and one of the other guys used it to charge his boat batteries). Has a very clean outhouse, as well as Sirius radio and a DVD TV player for rainy days (one stormy afternoon we caught up on John Wayne Westerns - ha).
> 
> ...


How did you find that place? Looks like its great for Northern Pike. What you did in a day, I'd be happy in a week unless they were mainly snakes and hammerhandles.


----------



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> How did you find that place? Looks like its great for Northern Pike. What you did in a day, I'd be happy in a week unless they were mainly snakes and hammerhandles.


A good friend watched a TV show filmed on Fushimi lake, by the Canadian Fishing Network (CFN) and was able to grab an open week. A lot of the pike were smaller and in the low to mid 20" range. The 45" was a very nice pike (C&R), and that size wasn't unusual for this lake (so I hear).


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Rich B said:


> Just returned from Fishimi Lake on Sunday, after spending last week at this boat-in cabin on lake Fushimi which is just west of Hearst, Ontario.
> 
> Fushimi cabin is a boat-in custom log cabin, that was totally renovated by the present owners. It has a loft with 2 beds up, and 2 bedrooms down with a newer propane stove and frig, as well as a well appointed kitchen. It has a quiet Honda 3000 generator, so you can have 24/7 electric in the cabin (I needed it at night for my Bi-pap and one of the other guys used it to charge his boat batteries). Has a very clean outhouse, as well as Sirius radio and a DVD TV player for rainy days (one stormy afternoon we caught up on John Wayne Westerns - ha).
> 
> ...


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Rich B said:


> Just returned from Fishimi Lake on Sunday, after spending last week at this boat-in cabin on lake Fushimi which is just west of Hearst, Ontario.
> 
> Fushimi cabin is a boat-in custom log cabin, that was totally renovated by the present owners. It has a loft with 2 beds up, and 2 bedrooms down with a newer propane stove and frig, as well as a well appointed kitchen. It has a quiet Honda 3000 generator, so you can have 24/7 electric in the cabin (I needed it at night for my Bi-pap and one of the other guys used it to charge his boat batteries). Has a very clean outhouse, as well as Sirius radio and a DVD TV player for rainy days (one stormy afternoon we caught up on John Wayne Westerns - ha).
> 
> ...


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

How big is the lake. How many miles from N.E. Ohio. Would like to take my grandkids there.


----------



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

tsw said:


> How big is the lake. How many miles from N.E. Ohio. Would like to take my grandkids there.


The lake is roughly about 7-8 miles long and about a mile wide (more or less) with a number of islands and several in-flowing rivers. Mileage from Dover was about 900 and it's about 1 1/2 days travel time. We stayed at the Soo going up, and we said next time we would grab a motel at Wawa or White River, and then have a short drive in on Sat AM. I don't know how old your grandkids are, but this would give them an adventure they would remember.


----------

